# E39: questions



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

1. BMW Business CD with non-premium sound system (6 spekaers only): is it possible to plug in extra CD changer? I'm thinking of getting CD/MD interface for non-stock changers.
(www.regent-tech.it)

2. when is the right time to change oil in the gearbox?

3. what is the optimal tyre pressure for dimensions 235/40 and 265/35 R18? Some say what factory recommends isn't appropriate. (factory: front 2.3 bar, rear 2.6 bar)?

4. have anyone noticed that the air condition is a bit noisy? When you turn on the compressor a tiny rustling can be heard near the glove compartment. The sound is similar you can hear at refrigerator in the kitchen. The volume is variable. Audible pretty much in the garage only. Some say all bimmers have this "problem" which is caused by some specific valve they use for the air condition system.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Is your car a stick or auto? What's the model year? Is there a plastic circle in the trunk which says "pre-wired for CD changer?"


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> Is your car a stick or auto? What's the model year? Is there a plastic circle in the trunk which says "pre-wired for CD changer?"


It`s a stick. Steptronics do need an oil change.
The car is facelifted (09/2000).

here are pictures of both sides:
http://www.integra-mb.si/gerchy/e39/right.jpg
http://www.integra-mb.si/gerchy/e39/left.jpg


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

gerchy said:


> It`s a stick. Steptronics do need an oil change.
> The car is facelifted (09/2000).
> 
> here are pictures of both sides:
> ...


Wow! It's strange to see the left side trunk area so clean and absent all sorts of wiring harnesses. Here in the USA, our cars are jammed with every conceivable harness. It seems like yours does not have pre-wiring for a CD changer. While you may be able to retrofit one, it looks like you'll have to acquire a harness and route it all the way to the trunk. Good luck! 

As for the gearbox oil, it is supposedly "lifetime" fill, but I suggest putting in Royal Purple Synchromax (or fresh factory fill) every 30,000 - 40,000 miles.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> While you may be able to retrofit one, it looks like you'll have to acquire a harness and route it all the way to the trunk..


Hmmmm. Not really. I was thinking of getting CD/MD interface and then placing MD changer into the glove compartment. I just want to know if the Business CD has the right connector so the interface with changer could work. In the matter of fact, this interface is plugged into stock connector. I`m wondering if the headunit has the ability to "control" the changer?

.. and yes, I mixed the left and the right side ... :tsk:

Oh, one more thing .. i have noticed all the symptoms you described at your CDV page ... should I replace it? Any pros / cons? :dunno:

Thanks for your help, though. :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

gerchy said:


> Hmmmm. Not really. I was thinking of getting CD/MD interface and then placing MD changer into the glove compartment. I just want to know if the Business CD has the right connector so the interface with changer could work. In the matter of fact, this interface is plugged into stock connector. I`m wondering if the headunit has the ability to "control" the changer?


I'm pretty sure it does. I have heard negative comments, however, about the glove box mounted CD changer. I think there is a reliability issue there. But that's from memory and not first-hand experience. I will defer to others on this one.


> Oh, one more thing .. i have noticed all the symptoms you described at your CDV page ... should I replace it? Any pros / cons?


The CDV mod is a no-brainer. I've done literally hundreds personally and have sent out modified valves to hundreds of others. I have never heard a single piece of negative feedback on this modification.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> I have heard negative comments, however, about the glove box mounted CD changer. I think there is a reliability issue there. .


I'm about to mount a MD changer which is smaller and more shock resistant. Practically it reads approx. 30 seconds of music from its memory. I'm using the MD technology for 10 years now and had never experienced any difficulties so far.

I'll go find the radio manual ... :eeps:

btw ... european audio equipment sucks ... 10 or 12 speaker system is very rare around here. 

Oh yes .. why in god's heaven did they built in the clutch delay valve? To spare the clutch?  To make driving more sophisticated? :dunno:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

gerchy said:


> Oh yes .. why in god's heaven did they built in the clutch delay valve? To spare the clutch?  To make driving more sophisticated?


Certainly not to spare the clutch! The CDV actually sacrifices clutch life, presumably in order to reduce driveline shock on a car which is driven by someone who doesn't know how to use a clutch pedal.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

... then it's built in spare other parts?  Since the clutch is not a part of warranty it seems logical ... :doh: 

And I still can't make a decision concerning replacement... It's interesting that I needed 2-3 months to get used to the car. Usually I need 5 minutes ...


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i have heard that in euro they have the 6 speakers version w/o the oem amplifier like we do here in the US.


----------

